# Jana poorly today...



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

It's her teeth I'm sure of it 
She's not eating but is pooping. 
I've given her Metacam and Metaclopromide. Been syringe feeding her baby food, water, recovery food and fibreplex.
I know thats what the vets would do today, they are all on short staff emergency today. Gonna get her there as early as I can in the morning and get those horrible teeth sorted out.

I need good vibes for her please x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Sending positive vibes your way.

Get well soon Jana.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Poor Jana - hope she eats and feels better soon x


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so sorry to here this

Your doing everything you can for her and as you have the meds I can understand waiting until tomorrow. 

I hope she makes a quick recovery.

How old is she now? I would've thought she'd be passed the teeth trouble stage with a good diet


----------



## zowie (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh no. Stupid teeth. Hope she's ok.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Shes just 2 Emzy  
Yeh, I know they would send me home with those meds and say come back tomorrow. Will be up early to get her there, assuming they have time because everyone will want to book after the holiday weekend.


----------



## rabbithutches2u (Nov 27, 2012)

Sorry to her your rabbit is ill hope she gets better soon.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Sending vibes Jana's way. 

Hope the Metacam makes her more comfortable till tomorrow. Why do they always time it over the holidays and weekends?

Emzy - sometimes, however good the diet, a bun is destined to be a dental bun. We have several here, and they all have a good hay based diet. 

Sometimes it is genetic, sometimes it seems to be to do with a poor diet in early years. 

Is she still bright Heidi?

The vet might recommend a higher dose of metacam if she hasn't perked up after 20/30 mins - there is quite a margin. So might be worth a phone call.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2013)

Sending vibes your way.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Well done guys, PF vibes do it again...she is eating cheerios and mini weetabix 

Summer, she isn't moving around, shes sticking to the snugglesafe but shes grooming after feeding and sitting up rather than hunched up.
Just brought her into the conservatory in the indoor cage for the night to keep an eye on her, and syringe feed her if I need to. 
Shes definitely pooping well, big pile in the corner and full size aswell


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

She's in good hands. 

Snugglesafes are great!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Summersky said:


> She's in good hands.
> 
> Snugglesafes are great!


Thankyou 

I know! I've only just brought my first 2, they are amazing!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ahh hope she's better soon x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry to hear sh'e poorly, Heidi. Glad she's perked up a bit, though.

Sending lots of vibes! x


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She went to the vets at 9.40. The vets looked at her teeth and while she can see a little spur, its not caused any cuts/inflammation. 
I said I was worried about her breathing, it seems heavy, even when resting. She listened and said there is a "catch" in her chest every so often so it could be a chest infection thats causing her to not want to eat.
Shes got 7 days of baytril, plus carry on with metacam and Metaclopromide as I feel is necessary.
She is only 3.2kg now aswell, so I need to keep a close eye on her weight, need to ring old vets for her weight when she was vaccinated.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She's barely eaten since she got back from the vets 

I am at a customers house for pet sitting overnight and have had to bring her with me. Dogs are well away from her (and she's been around digs before) but being somewhere new is stressing her more, as is syringe feeding her but its got to be done 

I've just seen her about 5th of a small apple, so put some more in but she's not interested in anything else 

Because she weighed in at 3.2kg the vet said to drop the metacam to a 8kg dose, I'm wondering if its not enough?

Her breathing is more obvious with the "catch" I think, and gets worse when I have to handle her.


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah sorry to hear she's not improved. You know what you are doing so she is in the best place with you. 
Good luck and fingers crossed she starts munching overnight.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That's worrying Heidi,but she is certainly better off with you.

You could phone the vet to see what they suggest.

They might want to change the antibiotics if she doesnt improve soon.

Sending vibes.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I think shes on a wind up! Checked her at 9, still not eaten anything. Thought I'd give her some space...10.30 and shes eaten 1/2 weetabix, some guinea pellets, 1/2 baby corn, a leaf of greens, 2 barley rings and a chunk of broccoli! 
I've just given her 10 minutes runaround time and she really didn't want to be caught!

I've given her a bit of liquid recovery anyway because I'm not sure she's drinking but shes had a munching fest again...

She just wants me to post on here so I seem even more crazy!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Good to hear that she has scoffed that!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Good news! - and no- not crazy - it's just what bunnies do!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Again wouldn't eat this morning, then scoffed it within an hour at lunchtime, shes eating pellets now which is good. Not sure how I'm gonna get her back on hay lol. I picked her a bag of fresh grass and she was munching away on that, so that can be her hay supplement for now 

Think I will keep her on Metacam for at least tomorrow, she's still going to be on the Baytril. Will probably move her into a section of the shed tomorrow so she has company but I can see what she's eating


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Glad she's perking up they do send us mad


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Good to see she's improved....just being a naughty girl!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

She seems fairly back to normal now, munching away well. Shes in a pen in the shed, her breathing has settled, I can hear it when she is stressing about being given the meds but when shes sitting normally I can't.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

That's good will she take the meds cigar style in a bit of greens?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> That's good will she take the meds cigar style in a bit of greens?


Nope  its only once a day so not too bad.


----------

